# 3 Years Recovered



## Jordan (Jan 5, 2006)

I checked and my last log on was July 15th, 2007. Since I have found my cure I don't even think about logging in or reading others posts. The reason I am typing this is that I attended some very high profile meetings at work this week and did not have any anxiety before or during these meetings. And, when they were over felt very confident. I started thinking this evening that four years ago I would have found reasons not to attend or I would have attended, but would've been so obviously awkward. I thought I would share this with you to give anyone struggling with overcoming SA some hope. I remember that there was a time that I was scouring through all the posts hoping and praying that I would find some miracle drug or herb.

Five years ago I mentioned my SA to my physician and he prescribed Paxil which did nothing for me. I tried it for several months and had some bad side effects. A couple years later I met with another physician who was more thorough and asked more questions before prescribing anything. She prescribed beta-blockers and they have been my life saver. Back in November I gave a toast at a wedding for over four hundred people and did not even sweat it.

I pray that you find your cure because I know how it feels to deal with SA. You will feel so liberated once you find your remedy. Everyone is different so something else may work for you. But realize that when you think there is no hope that something (not necessarily a drug) out there WILL work.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks. It is nice to hear about someone overcoming SA.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

It's fantastic to see that people can overcome SA.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome job in overcoming your SA! It must be great to be SA-free for 3 years


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm glad you've overcome your SA! I wonder if beta-blockers would work for me..


----------



## saym (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm happy for you! and it gives us all hope, thank you for sharing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's a great feeling - it took a while, but it was worth the work.
Don't give up not matter what!!!


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

Great story and congrats on finding something that worked for you! Like you, beta-blockers have helped me more than anything else.


----------



## melodyme (Apr 8, 2010)

I've read all your posts, Jordan 

Thank you so much......You gave me hope .

I too think I can overcome this illness ...I'll be waiting for the day I'd share my success story with you all .


----------



## albert3366 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol i have beta blockerz, but i dont trust em, even thou they have never really failed me, im sill trying to trust beta blockerzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you, Jordan, your story is very encouraging and gives the rest of us hope, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

I plan on making a thread just like this in around 8 years


----------

